# General > The Literature Network >  Write for Us

## Admin

Want to earn money? A free copy of our CD? Or gift certificates?

We are looking for authors to write supplemental material for this website.

We would like summaries and analyses for the books listed on this site. Especially the more popular books like 1984, Animal Farm, or Wuthering Heights.

To get a free CD or the equivalent you would need to provide a chapter by chapter summary of a book, that is a half a page to a page in summary for each chapter. Additionally you would need to provide a character overview where you would list the main characters in the novel and what their role is (Dramatis Personae if it were a play).

We are also looking for 1-2 page introductions to the various major literary styles or periods. (find a list here: http://directory.google.com/Top/Arts/Literature/Periods_and_Movements/) These introductions would need to be text book quality and applicable to the authors listed on this site. The idea is to provide a more general literature resource for students.

----------


## Eric, son of Chuck

Excellent. Could you provide a more complete list of the periods and movements? I noticed that quite a few are missing. Also, are you thinking an overall period, or did you want specific periods from, say, English Literature?

Also, were you just interested in books and periods? Or would you like a synopsis/analysis of poetry, short stories, or plays?

Lastly, these prizes that you speak of, could you tell us what they are, exactly?

For now, I think I'll get started on Ivanhoe.

----------


## Admin

Everything is negotiable, but for a standard summary you can get a free CD, a $20 gift certificate from wherever, or a check if you like.

For the periods and movements there are more, but making a complete list would likely be difficult. I'd rather just have people make sure to okay topics before hand. 

The ones I am most interested in right now would be:

Existentialism
Trancendentalism
Romanticism
Victorian

The important thing is to make them useful and to include mention of authors on this site.

I'm not looking for analysis of poems or short stories at this time.

----------


## Eric, son of Chuck

20 bucks for all of Ivanhoe? Well, I'm a starving student, so I may just take you up on that. Would that be in American funds? If so, that's perfect, because I can get a nifty exchange up here in the great white north.

As for periods, how about the Restoration? I'm pretty good on that, I think.

----------


## Admin

Yes $20 or the equivalent.

Remember though, a half page to page. So thats 22-44 pages of summary.

Still if you're reading the book anyway it shouldn't be too hard to write as you go along.

----------


## Eric, son of Chuck

Even with exchange, 28 bucks Canadian for a 22-24 page summary doesn't sound like that much fun. I'll just go for the periods, for now. Maybe when I'm required to do reports on these books anyway, I'll get some of those done.

----------


## Admin

For the periods you'd need to do 2 to get the same amount, and they of course would need to approved by me for quality/content before you get paid.

----------


## Eric, son of Chuck

Righto, I'll keep you posted. Do you want them e-mailed to you?

----------


## Admin

Yes, [email protected]

----------


## RainRunner

I would definately like an opportunity to write introductions or summaries for you....soo yif you would maybe give me more info and a book you would like me to start on, it would be much appreciated.

----------


## Admin

The book I'm most interested in getting a summary for right now is 1984 by George Orwell.

It's also a shorter book so it should be an easy one.

----------


## RainRunner

Ok ill get to it... would you like me to send it to you chapter by chapter or maybe just the first so you may check my work????

----------


## Admin

Just the first should be fine.

----------


## mminassie

> Want to earn money? A free copy of our CD? Or gift certificates?
> 
> We are looking for authors to write supplemental material for this website.
> 
> We would like summaries and analyses for the books listed on this site. Especially the more popular books like 1984, Animal Farm, or Wuthering Heights.
> 
> To get a free CD or the equivalent you would need to provide a chapter by chapter summary of a book, that is a half a page to a page in summary for each chapter. Additionally you would need to provide a character overview where you would list the main characters in the novel and what their role is (Dramatis Personae if it were a play).
> 
> We are also looking for 1-2 page introductions to the various major literary styles or periods. (find a list here: http://directory.google.com/Top/Arts/Literature/Periods_and_Movements/) These introductions would need to be text book quality and applicable to the authors listed on this site. The idea is to provide a more general literature resource for students.

----------


## leagunner

Is there a book I can get started on? Could you possibly give me a list to choose from?

Thanks!  :Biggrin:

----------


## leagunner

Could I write a 1-2 pg introduction on Existentialism?

----------


## Admin

yes

----------


## leagunner

Is there a book I can get started on? Could you possibly give me a list to choose from? 

Thanks!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Admin

1984
Animal Farm
Wuthering Heights
The Three Musketeers

----------


## leagunner

I'll do Animal Farm. Is there a due date on any of these pieces?

----------


## Admin

Nope, but if someone sends me a summary while you're still working on yours then only the first person gets paid.

Many people show interest in this, but few follow through, so its on a first submitted first paid basis.

----------


## b

If you need someone to analyse or review 'delicate' literature, I am willing to help you in exchange for - at least - the CD that is offered.

Possible pieces of literature that I will be working on are:

James Joyce, Ulysses
T.S. Eliot, The Waste Land
Ralph Ellison, Invisible Man

Any other suggestions are welcome.

ps. I understand that selling intellectual literature is less profitable than selling 'popular' literature, so I am also willing to write about that on your site - if we can agree.

----------


## Admin

I'm not looking for reviews really, just summaries. 

I would be interested in a chapter-by-chapter summary of Ulysses though.

----------


## b

To make a chapter to chapter summary of a book isn't very hard to do: it just takes a lot of time. It is - though - a rather boring task, especially when you find it much more challenging to analyse literature on a more 'intellectual' way.

Don't you need someone to do just that for your website? I would like to apply for that task, in case it exists. Writing summaries is also one of the things I am willing to do, but only in combination with other aspects of literature review. I can also write about writers and their lifes, styles and their history and other forms of art, like music and paintings.

ps. If you are looking for a fast way to collect high quality literature-summaries on the web, you would be well advised to contact fan-sites of specific writers, on which allready existing summaries are to be found.

----------


## Admin

No sorry, I'm really only looking for summaries. And yes I know they are easy to do and just take alot of time, thats why I want to pay for them.

----------


## b

In that case, just give me the names of the books that you want me to summarize and the rest of the specs that I need to know. 

$20 seems enough.

----------


## Admin

Each book needs a chapter-by-chapter summary with approximately 1 page per chapter. Also along with the summary I'd like an outline of the major characters (like a Dramatis Personae). 

Here are some books to start with:

1984
Animal Farm
Wuthering Heights
The Three Musketeers
Olivertwist
Siddhartha
A Brave New World
The Scarlet Letter

----------


## b

I hope that when I start making a summary of Siddharta, The Three Musketeers and A Brave New World, nobody else has allready done it. 

Would you please inform when you notice someone else making summaries of those books for your site? 

And concerning the reward: I live in Europe. I hope that it doesn't cause any trouble!

----------


## Admin

I have no problem mailing a check to Europe, but if you choose an online gift certificate it would be even faster.

I get alot of interest with these summaries, but very little follow through. Many people say they'll send me one and then never do. So whoever sends it in first gets paid.

Once you send me atleast one I'll be willing to reserve certain books for you because you would have shown me that you are going to follow through.

----------


## b

Though I am a little busy with other things right now, I think that in a week or so you I will send you a summary of Siddharta, by Herman Hesse.

----------


## b

I hope you don't think that I'm one of those that promise to help, but eventually let it saunter around. 

Next week my test-week starts, so I won't be able to constructively work on a freelance summary then. But after it, I'm willing to spend my time reading and summarizing for your site.

----------


## eden

I absolutely devour books and I've written for publication before. Besides, like the others, I fit into the starving students category. I'm willing to take on anything! Could you send me book choices to get started on?
-Evelyn Baldwin

----------


## Admin

They are already listed in this thread.

1984
Animal Farm
A Brave New World
Siddhartha
Wuthering Heights

Etc.

Also... Any of shakespeare's plays, but since the plays are shorter to be fair you'd need to do 3 of them for the same reward.

Because I've seen very little follow through with this until you actually deliver the end product I will not allow you to reserve any particular title. So if someone finishes a summary on a book before you do and turns it in then you don't get paid.

That being said... the chances of that happening are probably pretty low since 99% of people do not follow through.

----------


## eden

Once I've completed part of a Summary, how can I submit it?

----------


## b

Hello Admin,

I have finished Siddharta yesterday, so in the end of the weekend you might receive my summary of it.

----------


## Admin

A chapter by chapter summary right?

----------


## Admin

> Once I've completed part of a Summary, how can I submit it?


email to [email protected]

----------


## break_free

I will be reading 1984 soon anyway, so if you need multiple reviews of the book, I will be available to write a summary on each chapter. If you prefer no more reviews on 1984, please tell me if you would like any other books to be reviewed. Thanks!

----------


## b

Yes, I will make a chapter by chapter summarry of Siddharta. I have one problem though: since I read it in Geman - and partly in Dutch - I don't really know the English translations of the chapter-titels. 

Do you have an online text of Siddharta? 

(A chapter list would also do!)


ps. How detailed do you want it to be?

----------


## Admin

Siddhartha is on this site.

----------


## b

Ohhh... 

(And after a painfull silence I reminded that this 'forum' is only part of 'online-literature.com'...)

----------


## Admin

Animal Farm has been completed. So I don't need a summary of Animal Farm anymore.

----------


## eden

Admin-
you mentioned Shakespeare plays. Are any done already? I've started the Macbeth summary and can have it done by the end of the weekend.

----------


## Admin

No, they aren't done. I will post here if someone turns something in.

----------


## Vorathrad ElfLover

Hello!

I must begin by saying that I'm not a native English speaker, I am Spanish; still, I am an English Philology student (fourth degree in Spanish educational system) and have a lot of interest in this task, so I would finish it up. I have already read 'Wuthering Heights' and 'The Scarlet Letter' (in English), so I think I could make a summary quite easily. I have read a lot of books in English, so I would be ready to start with any other. Could I try in spite of being Spanish?

Thank you very much  :Biggrin:

----------


## Admin

As long as I cannot tell that you're Spanish by reading your writing then its fine.

Although if you had not said you were Spanish I would have never known by your post so I'm sure you'll do fine writing summaries.

----------


## Vorathrad ElfLover

Thank you very much!  :Biggrin:  

I'll begin with 'The Scarlet Letter' right now, it isn't done yet, is it?

----------


## Admin

Nope.

----------


## Admin

I've yet to get a summary for 1984.

----------


## ajoe

Coincidentally, I'm just starting to read 1984.  :Smile: 
Wait, but I have read Wuthering Heights. Do you still need it?

----------


## Admin

Yes.

And I still need 1984 as well.

----------


## Koa

I'm about to start War and Peace, if you need anything about it let me know and I'll try (though it doesn't seem to be an easy task to summarize something like that)... 
 :Smile:

----------


## Admin

Ya, a chapter by chapter summary of War &amp; Piece would be a book in itself.

But if you wrote a shorter summary I would be interested in it.

----------


## Koa

> Ya, a chapter by chapter summary of War &amp; Piece would be a book in itself.
> 
> But if you wrote a shorter summary I would be interested in it.


Ok...let me read it first, then I'll try to do something about it, and we'll see if you can use it... (that won't take a short time I fear...  :Wink: )

----------


## Admin

I'll put a $50 bounty on a chapter by chapter summary of 1984. In light of more than one person submitting work I'll choose the best one. Only will person will be paid.

Payment can be made by check or gift certificate to a popular online merchant.

----------


## Cananaich

I just finished 1984 last night! Such a great book, I read it in two days. I was actually thinking of reading it again, so I'd love to do the summary...I'll do it today, as I've got nothing else to do. You say you want the summary of each chapter to be about a page? How many words..like 200-300? Well...Okay...I'll get on it, then. I hope that ..erhm..I'm the only one who does it, or the one who does it best. But if I'm not, then that's alright too; it's worth going back through the book again just for the experience of it.

Beannachdan leibh,
Ealasaid

P.S. Just to let you know where I came from, I saw your request at the bottom of one of the Sonnet a day messages. Are you the one who sends those out? I do so love them!

----------


## Admin

Yes I send the sonnets out.

No one else has given me a summary yet. 

A page for each chapter is good.

----------


## Sindhu

I have just finished teaching 1984, so I'd love to do a summary. Hopefully it will be good enough for the prize, but it's OK anyway, I'll still enjoy doing it. I'll get on to it right away.
By the way would you be interested in Anglo Saxon and/or Victorian in Movements and periods and Much Ado About Nothing, Vanity Fair and/or Northanger Abbey in texts?

----------


## ajoe

Nooo!!! Just as I was about to finally work on it, people are doing the same thing. ^^;; Oh, well. Are there still any other books you need the summary of, Mr. Admin?

----------


## Admin

ajoe, in the past probably as many as 30 people have said they are working on a 1984 summary for me -- no one has as of yet delivered. So I would not be discouraged yet.

Sindhu -- yes, as mentioned earlier in this thread, I am interested in introductions to various periods in literature.

----------


## Sindhu

I have sent off my 1984 synopsis - hope it passes muster!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Admin

I no longer need a 1984 summary.

----------


## ajoe

Oh, that's just too darn fast. I haven't even opened the book yet. Well, now I definitely need a list of books that haven't been summarized yet.

----------


## Sindhu

Oh Good! Nice to know my first summary was acceptable. About periods can I definitely do Victorian and Anglo Saxon? and on a mercenary note what are the reward rates?  :Biggrin:  
I'd also like to do some Shakespeare plays - Much Ado about Nothing, Hamlet and Julius Caesar for choice so let me know if that is OK. But as the ratio is 1:3 with the novels I'll take them a bit slower. Is it a page per act summary that is required or should it be longer?
Coming back to books, what would be the next most urgent one on your list that you would like me to work on?

----------


## fayefaye

Oh, I'd love to do a review of some alexandre dumas books; other than the really common ones. I'm a bit sketchy on plot synopsises though, because I haven't read them in a while.

----------


## ajoe

I don't think Mr. Admin is ready to give out checks for now...  :Biggrin:  (I don't know why I keep saying Mr. Admin when it could be Mrs. Admin, but oh well.)

----------


## Sindhu

> I don't think Mr. Admin is ready to give out checks for now...  (I don't know why I keep saying Mr. Admin when it could be Mrs. Admin, but oh well.)


Ajoe, you mean to say you haven't checked out the "Admin, please tell us a littleabout yourself" thread yet!!? It's right here in the Lit Network section!  :Wink:

----------


## Admin

I recently paid Sindhu a total of $290 for writing.

----------


## Sindhu

> I recently paid Sindhu a total of $290 for writing.


And I'm VERY grateful - I got about a dozen new books out of that!

----------


## Jay

Hope you like all of the Sindhu  :Wink:

----------


## Sindhu

Well, I haven't Actually got my hands on them yet- they're still in the post! It was a choice between airmail and fewer books or surface mail and more books, so obviously I went for the latter! But it does mean It'll be at leastanother 10 days before I actually get to read them! But I KNOW I'll enjoy them, I spent nearly two whole days deciding what to choose!

----------


## Jay

:Biggrin:  Then I hope the days before you receive the books won't be long...

----------


## nicholasburrus

I will be willing to also but I don't need the money. O.K.

----------


## fayefaye

Admin, do you need anyone to write anything right now?

----------


## Admin

Not really.

----------


## Alicia713

Admin, could you please relist which books/plays you are most interested in receiving summaries on at this time? I wouldn't want to submit something that had already been submitted.  :Smile:

----------


## Alicia713

Just checking for an update...do you need anything written?

----------


## Alicia713

Just asking for an update...do you need anything written?

----------

